# Name this "Former" Atlanta Brave............



## HT2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sure a lot of ya'll will know who this is.....

Just thought it would be cool to see if some of the younger members knew him....


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Feb 14, 2005)

Sid Breem!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 14, 2005)

No, its.............................................................................














John Rocker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Feb 14, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> No, its.............................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 14, 2005)

*Former Brave*

Ralph Garr. Why don't you post more pics like some of us have in the Favorite Wrestler Thread?


----------



## denny (Feb 14, 2005)

beep beep


----------



## Duff (Feb 14, 2005)

Ralph Garr??????

















Looks like Terry Forseter to me


----------



## HT2 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ralph........*

Yes sir!!!!!!!!!

_THE ROAD-RUNNER!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Now.........

What number did he wear????????


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 14, 2005)

try this un'. he could hit a bb HARD!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

*??*

Rico Carty


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 14, 2005)

yep...the"beeg boy" himself.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 14, 2005)

*Former Brave*

Who is this former Braves pitcher?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 14, 2005)

lou burdette?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 14, 2005)

*Former Brave*

No not lou this one pitched around 77-80 looked like Neikro might have some help for awhile


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 14, 2005)

give us a hint. i started to guess cloninger but, he looks to lean.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re:*

What sound does a yellow jacket make?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2005)

Buzz Capra?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2005)

*How 'bout this un?*

Who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 14, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Buzz Capra is right. You've got me stumped the face looks familar. What time period are we talking about?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2005)

Late 60's. Don't think player as much as manager.


----------



## Cypress94 (Feb 14, 2005)

joe torre?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 14, 2005)

No, not Torre. This guy found fame as a manager of teams other than the Braves.


----------



## sgsjr (Feb 15, 2005)

Is it Ted Turner?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

sgsjr said:
			
		

> Is it Ted Turner?



Pretty funny. Manager for a day. But no, this was before Ted's time.

Ya'll give up?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Chuck Tanner


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 15, 2005)

*Biff Pocaroba(sp)*

Do you remember him? 

My next door neighbor was head of security at the WPB stadium AKA Leaky Tee Pee.  Anyways, we used to spend Spring Break at the baseball field watching the Braves practice.  This was in the early 80's, you could walk all around the field and talk with the players.  No cameras, body guards, etc.. Thats probably because they were not very good.

Well, one day Biff was getting rid to do some batting practice while I was watching.  I sat outside the batting cage and he asked me if I would go buy him a large Coke, I did!  When I handed him the Coke he handed me a BRAND NEW NEVER HIT Louisville Slugger!!!  I could not believe it!!! A memory I will never forget.  

BTW, aybody know what happened to him?  

He was the catcher for the Braves in the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Chuck Tanner - god try but not him
Not Biff Pocaroba either.

We done with this one? Ready for the answer?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re:*

_Chuck Tanner - god try but not him_
Thanks Dutchman but he didn't reveal it to me I did it on my own!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry for the typo.   Since you responded to it, I will not edit.

Still leaves the question unanswered, are we done with this one and ready to move to another?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

John Shurhotlz......       



WHO IS IT??????????????


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

give us a lil hint?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Last hint. Former manager of the A's.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ah....*

larooooooooooooosa.....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> larooooooooooooosa.....



Correct sir!!! 

Tony Larussa.

Actually, the card pictured below is from 1972. My late 60s clue was misleading. I apologize for that.

Your turn Browning7WSM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

I'd have never guessed Tony Larussa.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

*here....*

Guess who...


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony Larussa - Brave for nine games.

Here is his stats.

  Hitting Stats: Next Stats >> 

 SEASON  TEAM  G  AB  R  H  2B  3B  HR  RBI  TB  BB  SO  SB  CS  OBP  SLG  AVG 
1963     Kansas City Athletics 34 44 4 11 1 1 0 1 14 7 12 0 0 .346 .318 .250 
1968     Oakland Athletics 5 3 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 .333 .333 .333 
1969     Oakland Athletics 8 8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 .000 .000 .000 
1970     Oakland Athletics 52 106 6 21 4 1 0 6 27 15 19 0 0 .301 .255 .198 
1971     Atlanta Braves 9 7 1 2 0 0 0 0 2 1 1 0 0 .375 .286 .286 
1971     Oakland Athletics 23 8 3 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 4 0 0 .000 .000 .000 
1973     Chicago Cubs 1 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 .000 .000 .000 

Career Totals 132 176 15 35 5 2 0 7 44 23 37 0 0 .292 .250 .199


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

this one should be easier...


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

*Biff Pocoroba*



			
				Tom Borck said:
			
		

> Do you remember him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Biff and he is in the area.  He owns and operates Sausage World in Lilburn, GA on Highway 29.  Makes the best venison sausage around.  

I'm sure he would love to hear the history of your bat and would probably autograph it for you.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Horner?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep....

Bob Horner....

Sorry, didnt have time to search a good one..

Find us one huntfish...


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Picture is small but here it is.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Eddie Mathews????


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's a hint.  He was a Hot Head Manager


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Billy somethin'....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Stanby...

I might have to cheat on this one..


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Another hint.  He was fired twice by the same owner.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks like Billy Martin!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Where'd all my help go???  


It must be lunch time...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Looks like Billy Martin!





Thats who I was thinkin' of...

Couldnt remeber the last name..


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Looks like Billy Martin!


 You are correct.  He ended his playing career in Atlanta.  Only six AB as a PH.  You may take the field now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

*Mike...*

Post us one....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

I got another while we' re waiting. Apologies for jumping ahead.


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 15, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> I know Biff and he is in the area.  He owns and operates Sausage World in Lilburn, GA on Highway 29.  Makes the best venison sausage around.
> 
> I'm sure he would love to hear the history of your bat and would probably autograph it for you.



When you see him tell him about it.  I am sure he does not remember, but for a young boy....it certainly made a lasting impression.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Bob Aspromonte


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

*?*

Dennis Menke


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> Bob Aspromonte



No sir.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 15, 2005)

Brother of Phil, Joe Niekro


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> Brother of Phil, Joe Niekro



No, not Joe. This guy was an infielder.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

*??*

Its not Dennis Menke?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Its not Dennis Menke?



Sorry Sharpshooter, 

It is Dennis Menke.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Never heard of him....


Guess I'm not that old....      


Good job SS....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Never heard of him....
> 
> 
> Guess I'm not that old....
> ...



You're right Browning, you're not. He was an original Atlanta Brave.

Pitch us one, Sharpshooter.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 15, 2005)

The last guy you posted is Bob Horner.  I was there the night he played his first Major league game and hit a home run out on his first at bat.  Went straight from college to the pro's.  I thought he would have made the hall of fame one day but he never really wanted to work in my opinion


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Post new picture*

I am at work go ahead and post another.

SS


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> I am at work go ahead and post another.
> 
> SS



OK, here's an easy one.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Guess*

Felipe Alou


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Felipe Alou



Youda man. Go ahead.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

*pictures*

You all post away I don't have access to pictures.

SS


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

This is a little tougher...


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

Dwayne Wise???????


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

wes covington?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ss...*

If you get this one right,,your definantly the Braves jeoperdy winner...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Dwayne Wise???????



No sir.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> wes covington?



No sir.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> If you get this one right,,your definantly the Braves jeoperdy winner...



Roger that. This is a toughie.

Here's a little hint (about as good a hint as I can give you)

He played center.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

I have no idea on this one.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

billy bruton?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 15, 2005)

Oddibee McDowell


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> billy bruton?



No sir. You guys are naming folks I don't even know and I thought I was pretty good at this.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Oddibee McDowell



No sir. This one's pretty obscure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Well?????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Well?????




Mack Jones


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

mack "the knife"...i vaguely remember him. hit us wit another'un...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Whos this....


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

darrell evans.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> darrell evans.




WHO????  


Nope...


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> Whos this....



Rick Camp?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Rick Camp?





ding ding ding ding...


WE HAVE A WINNER.....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Ya'll go ahead. I gotta go. I'll be back...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Another One...


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

doyle alexander...best trade the braves ever made, getting a 19 yr ol boy in return named...SMOLTZ!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> doyle alexander...best trade the braves ever made, getting a 19 yr ol boy in return named...SMOLTZ!




Yep...

Now....
  do you remeber what team it was we traded with....


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

detroit...they still remain heartbroken over losing their native michigander.

try this'un


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Last name is Weis..

Got him from Oakland


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

first of Paul????


----------



## RCCola (Feb 15, 2005)

Walt Weiss, former Rookie of the Year with Oakland.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

RCCola said:
			
		

> Walt Weiss, former Rookie of the Year with Oakland.





There ya go Cola....


That first name had me stumped...


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

correct...i knew that would be too easy!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Who Am I????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

BRUCE BENIDICT FLANKED BY TWO iSLAMIST EXTREMISTS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> BRUCE BENIDICT FLANKED BY TWO iSLAMIST EXTREMISTS





Yes....

They have him hostage...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

Post one up Mt. Man...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Who's da man?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

looks to be of italian descent...frank torre?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Wrong ethnic orgin, not Torre


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Who's da man?



Felix Millan


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Dutchman you post one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

This one should be as tough as the Mack Jones pic from earlier.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

_ramblinrack posted doyle alexander...best trade the braves ever made, getting a 19 yr ol boy in return named...SMOLTZ!_

When the trade was made everyone including myself thought the Braaves were crazy, it worked out good for both yeams the Tigers won the W.S. and the Braves had one of the best pitchers ever. This is something to consider when we trade unknowns for Hudson or somebody else ya' never know who we gave up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 15, 2005)

*dutch..*

Aint got a clue...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

What time period did he play in? He don't ring a bell with me either.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

He, too, was one of the original Atlanta Braves.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

I was born in '58 I'd be willing to say I never saw him.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I was born in '58 I'd be willing to say I never saw him.


So was I, but I saw him. Played infield. That oughta give it away given his picture.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Denis Menke


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 15, 2005)

clete boyer...boy, am i old...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

OK Dutchman who's the winner?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 15, 2005)

Nobody, but here it is anyway. Lee Thomas, First Base


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 15, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Who's this 'un?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

You got me on that one, NO. GA. MTN. MAN. I have no idea.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Dutchman you are going to kick yourself when you find out who this is. The Braves have had some big signings that worked out well, this one didn't!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Can you gimme a hint or three? Time frame? Anything?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Guess*

Andy Messersmith


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Sharpshooter is the man. Dutchman you've broken my heart at least we're even for _Mack Jones_ you posted.
Somebody post another!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

While we are waiting here's another ..should be easy.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> While we are waiting here's another ..should be easy.



Gene Garber. I had the same guy ready to put on here!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Post one dutchman just not 'ol Mack again.


----------



## x coon cop (Feb 16, 2005)

*x coon cop*

rico carty


----------



## x coon cop (Feb 16, 2005)

rico carty


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

x coon cop
rico carty ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Post one dutchman just not 'ol Mack again.



I'm thinkin' and lookin' for a photo. I'll be back around. 'Till then, somebody else jump in with one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Who's this 'un


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Rafael Ramirez............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Rafeal is right. Someone post one !


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*How bout this one???????*

Well.............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Darrel Evans


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*How bout this one??????*

Hmmm?????


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*And This one........*

Hmmmm?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Jeff Burroughs &Mike Lum


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

That's him NO GA MTN MAN.

Who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*No. G.........*

Very good!!!!!!!!!!

Dutch I don't know that one.....

He favors Don Drysdale though....


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

Clay Carroll


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Clay Carroll



Sharpshooter is Da Man!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Who's the man?


----------



## huntfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Otis Nixon?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Not Otis although he does look like he's snorting something.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Who's the man?



Shortstop Andres Thomas.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

Andres Thomas


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

*Former Braves*

Andres Thomas was the pic I thought I had you all stumped.
Somebody post another. Maybe it'll get my mind off the NHL cancelling their season.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Try this one.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

Sony Jackson


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Sony Jackson



He spells it with 2 ns. Otherwise you got the name of a Japanese Electronics Company!

Go ahead with one Sharpshooter.


----------



## huntfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is one for the Younguns


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

I am at work with no access to pictures , go ahead and post away.

SS


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

huntfish said:
			
		

> Here is one for the Younguns




Jermaine Dye............


----------



## huntfish (Feb 16, 2005)

Nope, For even younger guns


----------



## huntfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Leaving the Office*

I'm going home but I did not want to leave y'all hanging.  It's Wilson Betemit.  He's on the roster now and is an infielder.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

One for the road...


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

woody woodward


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Right again, SS. You where you can post a pic yet?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

no go ahead if you have more

SS


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Who's this:


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

Gene Garber?????


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

Bruce Sutter


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Sutter is right, I was afraid it was too easy


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

please allow me...i have one handy!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 16, 2005)

Rack, is that Darrel Evans?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

darrell evans who's this


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

NOT darrell...its howdy doody....remember?
n ga, you are really good....thinkin about your latest.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

terry Forrester


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

*rack...*

your pic lasted all of 2 mins..


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

watch it browning...thats the same thing the ol lady tells me.

   

n ga...how bout brian asselstine?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> watch it browning...thats the same thing the ol lady tells me.




That was too much info...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Forester was right. Somebody else post one


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Who is this?*

see if you can figure out who this is


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

need a hint


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah  Buddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

Voice of Braves for long time


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

ol ernie?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

oh yeah one of the best announcers ever


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

ernie johnson


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 16, 2005)

post another


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

.................


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Warren Spahn thr nose knows.
Who' this


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Warren Spahn thr nose knows.
> Who' this



Clay Carroll


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

post one


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 16, 2005)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Clay Carroll




Did you zoom in on the name?????    

I know I was trying to..


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

thought you'd never ask...

This one would be tough for me.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Mack Jones third cousin twice removed?

What time period?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

Barry Bonnell?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> Barry Bonnell?



Rack got him. Go ahead and post up, Rack.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Mack Jones third cousin twice removed?
> 
> What time period?


You're on me pretty hard about Mack Jones, huh?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

Mack Jones threw me for a loop, never heard of him,


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 16, 2005)

You fellas are good. I am only getting about 1 out of every 4.


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

here you go...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

gerald  williams


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Mack Jones threw me for a loop, never heard of him,


You're as old as me. I can't believe you never heard of Mack "the Knife" Jones.

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/atl/stats_historical/atl_individual_stats_player.jsp?playerID=116708 

Check him out here.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> here you go...


Odibe McDowell?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

nope, not ohtobeyoungagain mcdowell...it is g williams though. n ga....you're up!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

A bunch of us were at turner field when williams played, he was coming up to bat and i sad  he's not good enough to start on a playoff team. the words weren't outta my mouth when he jacked one way way out.
who this?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Ken Johnson?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

no not johnson and i did check out 'ol mack


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

pat jarvis? hold on...i saw the M...bob buhl?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 16, 2005)

Tony Cloninger?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

still wrong you all are going to feel bad when you find out who it is


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 16, 2005)

ok, i'm goin nighty-nite but....my final answer is lew burdette.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 16, 2005)

sleep well rack you are the winner!


----------



## HT2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Man Louie........*

You're really startin' to tell your age........        

I had no idea who that was..........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

BOO. Burdette was not an "Atlanta" Braves "Player."

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/atl/stats_historical/atl_individual_stats_player.jsp?playerID=111701 

He was a coach though and I just wasn't thinking coaches. Good one. Go Rack, you're up.

You're correct HT2. This thread has turned into an old guy pastime.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

My mistake dutchman i went with a milwaukee brave sorry and long live 'ol mack. i hd alot of fun with this last nite  post one 
WHILE WE'RE WAITING WHO'S THIS?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.K.......

I need a hint........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

pitcher


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G......*

Well I kinda figured that............     

Remember..........I'm only "39" years young......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's a better hint. Played w/braves '68-'70 .


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

He looks very familiar, but I need a clue. How about time frame?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 17, 2005)

cloninger?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Played with Braves 68-69-70 not cloniger


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.K. now I know why I don't know.......

I was only 3-5 years old.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

You mean you weren't a fan at 3 yrs. old?
Don't worry dutchman or ramblinrack will get it!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Milt Pappas


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G........*

I don't really remember much at 3 years old......

Except that I like to eat and I "dumped" in my pants quite a bit.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Milt Pappas is right. Post one dutchman
DT2 don't tell anyone but I had that little problem at 3 too, come to think of it my grandson does too!


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

Who the heck is "MILT PAPPAS"??????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Try this one.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dutch......*

Please get in the 70's so I can play......

I don't know....


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

pat Jarvis


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

HT2,

This guy played with the Braves well into the '70s.

Shooter - Not Pat Jarvis. Try again.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

??Tom House


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> ??Tom House



No, try again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

hint hint


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Lifetime Won/Loss record is 146/140. You already know he played well into the '70s. How's that?


----------



## Goddard (Feb 17, 2005)

This one should be easy....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Goddard said:
			
		

> This one should be easy....



Looks like Kuncksie.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

The last pick looks like Neikro, haven't got a clue on dutchman's pic


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> The last pick looks like Neikro, haven't got a clue on dutchman's pic



Last clue NGMM: Think of a RailRoad.


----------



## Goddard (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes, that is the knuckleballer himself, Phil Niekro.  That is my son with him.   He is a really nice man.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

I've googled my fingers off a stab in the dark Ron Kline??????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

RailRoad
Ron Reed.

You go with one now.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

here's one


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Cecil Upshaw


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

Looks like it's poke for you. I could kick myself on Reed I was thinking name not nickname. Post another


----------



## dutchman (Feb 17, 2005)

Here you are...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G...........*

Pat Jarvis???????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 17, 2005)

I Don't Think It Was Jarvis Anybody Have A Guess


----------



## HT2 (Feb 17, 2005)

*No. G......*

Gary Gentry??????

Or 

Roric Harrison???????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

Ya'll had enuff of this one? Ready for the answer? Or should we let Sharpshooter have a chance to get in on this one?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.........*

Please tell me.......

I wanna know..........


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 18, 2005)

I have no idea on this one

ss


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

Here he is. Somebody else take a turn.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, I will...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

You know....

I knew that one.......

    

This one looks like from the 60's......Is he??????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> You know....
> 
> I knew that one.......
> 
> ...



Former Lawman...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Pat Jarvis???????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Pat Jarvis???????



Right! I must be a terrific clue giver! You're up...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Heck man!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't come up with any pics.....

You keep goin' and I'll keep guessin'........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, here's the next one.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch........*

You are killin' me..........

It's gotta be at least '74 or earlier.....

I didn't keep up with these players as a "4 year old"...........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> You are killin' me..........
> 
> It's gotta be at least '74 or earlier.....
> 
> I didn't keep up with these players as a "4 year old"...........



We have talked about this player in the nickname thread.
One of his nicknames is/was Cha Cha.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

I got no clue.........    

I'll know the name when I hear it though......


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I got no clue.........
> 
> I'll know the name when I hear it though......



The Baby Bull...


----------



## HT2 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Orlando Cepeda?????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 18, 2005)

That's him. Now you go ahead and post one. I get my pictures off of ebay. Just go over there and do a search and get you one or two, edit their names out and post 'em.


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 18, 2005)

Guess who this former braves player is?  He was also a member of the huntin' club and a friend of Dales.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 18, 2005)

Jody Davis


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's one to start the day.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2005)

Rafeal Ramirez.....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Pasquel Perez(sp)


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

NGMM, you are correct. Your turn.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

who's the man


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2005)

Ken Oberfield?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Ken Oberkfell is right. Post one


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2005)

*NG Man...*

I'M at work..On and off .post us up another....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Who?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Gerald Perry


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

yer right put one up dutchman


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Here's another one.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 19, 2005)

Barry Bonell??????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Barry Bonell??????????



No, try again.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 19, 2005)

Brad Komminsk


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Brad Komminsk



Right Shooter. The Phenom himself, the can't miss prospect...Oh boy...

You got us one?


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 19, 2005)

post away


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe tomorrow. I'm tired and hitting the sack.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's one before I head off to church:


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*No. G........*

_CITO GASTON!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

YEP it was cito. who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*No. G........*

HMMM?????

Looks like Ernie Banks a bit, but I know he didn't play for the Braves.....

Hint Please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

Catcher late 70's
I'm feeling generous tonite here are his carrer stats!
  Year Ag Tm  Lg  G   AB    R    H   2B 3B  HR  RBI  SB CS  BB  SO   BA   OBP   SLG   TB   SH  SF IBB HBP GDP 
+--------------+---+----+----+----+---+--+---+----+---+--+---+---+-----+-----+-----+----+---+---+---+---+---+
_1967_ 23 HOU NL  15   44    2   11   1  2   0    6   0  0   2   9  .250  .283  .364   16   0   0   0   0   0
_1968_ 24 HOU NL  27   55    4    8   2  1   0    2   0  0   7  16  .145  .242  .218   12   0   0   0   0   1
_1970_ 26 ATL NL  89  204   29   53   8  0  11   30   1  0  32  41  .260  .364  .461   94   0   1   6   2   5
_1971_ 27 ATL NL  86  198   14   41   9  0   5   19   0  0  29  43  .207  .320  .328   65   2   0   5   4   9
_1972_ 28 TEX AL  50  122   12   22   5  0   4   12   0  0  25  35  .180  .333  .320   39   0   0   1   3   3
_1973_ 29 CIN NL  35   43    5    8   0  0   4   10   0  0   6  10  .186  .286  .465   20   0   0   0   0   0
_1974_ 30 CIN NL  20   17    1    3   1  0   0    3   0  0   3   4  .176  .300  .235    4   0   0   0   0   0
+--------------+---+----+----+----+---+--+---+----+---+--+---+---+-----+-----+-----+----+---+---+---+---+---+
_7 Seasons _     322  683   67  146  26  3  24   82   1  0 104 158  .214  .325  .366  250   2   1  12   9  18
+--------------+---+----+----+----+---+--+---+----+---+--+---+---+-----+-----+-----+----+---+---+---+---+---+
_162 Game Avg  _      344   34   73  13  2  12   41   1  0  52  79  .214  .325  .366  126   1   1   6   5   9
_Career High_     89  204   29   53   9  2  11   30   1  0  32  43                     94   2   1   6   4   9


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul Casanova?????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope


----------



## HT2 (Feb 20, 2005)

*No. G........*

I don't know then...........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

NGMM,

Nobody would have guessed this one without those clues!

Hal King (thanks to Google).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

That was the idea, that was my Mack  Jones Dutch Ha Ha


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> That was the idea, that was my Mack  Jones Dutch Ha Ha



Well done! Who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Don't know that one either..........

Let me know when you get to my "Era"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

I haven't got the foggest idea who he is. I don't know if it'll help or not but give us a hint!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I haven't got the foggest idea who he is. I don't know if it'll help or not but give us a hint!



He pitched the Atlanta Braves "first" home opener.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dutch........*

Again.........

_I WAS "4 YEARS OLD"!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Tony Cloninger???????????


----------



## dutchman (Feb 21, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Tony Cloninger???????????



That's him. Post away NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Dutchman I know you'll ace this one:


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

wild guess....donnie moore?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Moore is correct who's this sorry for the quality of the pic


----------



## HT2 (Feb 21, 2005)

*No. G......*

Biff Pocoroba............?????????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Your are right but how did you get biff?


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 21, 2005)

blind luck...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

who's he?


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

Is that BRUUUUUUUUUUUUCE?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 21, 2005)

no not bruuuuuuuuuuce


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Ted Simmons?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg Coburn??????

I just knew it was "Biff"......Not blind luck..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

HT I give you a lousey pic of Biff and you get it, then I give you a good pic of ------and you don't get it ...go figure. Think of a city in Texas.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> HT I give you a lousey pic of Biff and you get it, then I give you a good pic of ------and you don't get it ...go figure. Think of a city in Texas.



Tyler Houston?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2005)

*yep..its Tyler..*

Dutch got it...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

I knew the Texas hint would give it away.
Who's this


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

This oughta be easy even for HT2...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2005)

Gerald Perry???


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

It ain't  Lonnie Smith is it ???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2005)

Dern...forgot about Lonnie...

I believe your right NGA Man..


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, mine is Lonnie Smith. NGMM's is still unsolved.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember the old song _dizzy dizzy my head is spinning_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok here's my guy's career stats:
   	BATTING
YEAR 	TEAM 	AVG 	G 	AB 	R 	H 	2B 	3B 	HR 	RBI 	BB 	K 	OBP 	SLG 	OPS
1984 	Sea 	.227 	70 	251 	27 	57 	12 	1 	10 	36 	6 	63 	.247 	.402 	.649
1985 	Sea 	.275 	155 	570 	71 	157 	33 	1 	28 	84 	44 	100 	.324 	.484 	.808
1986 	Sea 	.265 	155 	616 	83 	163 	33 	4 	27 	107 	32 	172 	.303 	.463 	.766
1987 	Sea 	.247 	152 	575 	78 	142 	23 	6 	24 	88 	38 	157 	.296 	.433 	.729
1988 	Sea 	.230 	150 	544 	50 	125 	26 	0 	14 	62 	36 	114 	.280 	.355 	.635
1989 	Sea 	.236 	117 	390 	42 	92 	20 	1 	12 	41 	21 	107 	.275 	.385 	.660
1990 	Atl 	.242 	140 	541 	59 	131 	34 	1 	19 	72 	29 	130 	.282 	.414 	.696
1991 	SD 	.136 	20 	59 	3 	8 	0 	0 	1 	5 	4 	16 	.200 	.186 	.386
Totals 	AVG 	G 	AB 	R 	H 	2B 	3B 	HR 	RBI 	BB 	K 	OBP 	SLG 	OPS
.232 	959 	3546 	413 	875 	181 	14 	135 	495 	210 	859 	.276 	.390 	.6


----------



## dutchman (Feb 22, 2005)

Jim Presley. Where the heck is HT2 on these "modern" boys?


----------



## HT2 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Dutch......*

HERE I IS!!!!!!!!!!

I vaguely remember Presley..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 23, 2005)

Dutch posted Jim Presley. Where the heck is HT2 on these "modern" boys?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 23, 2005)

from pre-1970


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

Give me a hint  I'm as blank as Paris Hilton's head!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2005)

He played for a number of years in Houston. Left the Braves for the Yankees. Played with the Braves for 3 complete seasons and parts of 2 others.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

joe niekro???????????????????????????????????/


----------



## dutchman (Feb 24, 2005)

Not Joe, Try again. We've discussed him, or at least named him in this thread previously.

And no, it's not Mack Jones.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 24, 2005)

I give up!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

Someone else take a turn.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

larry mcwilliams?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

no, that was not him


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

Craig McMurtry???????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

he played one yr. in atlanta and in your era


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*No. G........*

I'm done.....

Ya'll have at it........


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

Gregg Olson, or was it Greg Olsen? Or maybe Greg Olson, or Gregg Olsen. One of them?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes Yes Yes And Yes Olson the pitcher


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

At one time he was in my opinion the best player the braves had at the time.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.K. I'll play.........

I know this one...........

Tommy Gregg.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! IT'S TOMMY GREGG!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this:


----------



## dutchman (Feb 25, 2005)

Wally Joiner.


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wally Jonier indeed!!!!!!!!

Graduate of Redan High School............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this


----------



## ramblinrack (Feb 25, 2005)

leibrandt


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this


----------



## HT2 (Feb 25, 2005)

*No. G........*

Zane Smith......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 25, 2005)

who's this


----------



## HT2 (Feb 26, 2005)

A former Brave??????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 26, 2005)

yep and in your era too.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

think  of a color


----------



## Sharpshooter (Feb 27, 2005)

Tommy Greene


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

greene is right 
who' this?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe Niekro


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 27, 2005)

Joe was the pic. Post one Dutch.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 27, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

he looks very familar what time period?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2005)

Late '60s, early '70s.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

I Ain't Got A Clue


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2005)

Last hint as this one oughta do it.

Third base.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Feb 28, 2005)

Clete Boyer


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, that's old Cletus. Your turn, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

this should be easy


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2005)

Tommy Aaron?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

Tommy Aaron is right.Who's this?


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 1, 2005)

carl morton?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

Carl Morton was it.
Who's this?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 1, 2005)

How the heck are we supposed to know??? He's got his glove in front of his face!!!! Just kidding, brother.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

I Tried To Find A Better Pic I'll Try Again.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 1, 2005)

That Pic Wasn't The Guy I Was Looking For. Sometimes A Search Gives The Wrong Name And I Was In A Hurry.
Can You See Him Now?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

If This Thread Is Going To Die The Pic Is Jerry Royster


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

I was waiting on HT2 to answer. He gets so few opportunities. I guess mayber he's quit us on this thread.

I honestly did not recognize Royster in this picture. He's aged some...

Go again, NGMM.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Should Be Easy Who's This?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

Ozzie Virgil


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 3, 2005)

yep


----------



## dutchman (Mar 3, 2005)

Another easy one if the pic is large enough.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Hard to tell??????*

Lemke???????


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Lemke???????



No, not Lemke. He played with the Braves pre-Lemke. He was an infielder, though.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 4, 2005)

*dutch......*

I can't tell from his face........

What number did he wear?????????


----------



## dutchman (Mar 4, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I can't tell from his face........
> 
> What number did he wear?????????



I don't remember. Tell you what. Go to the nicknames thread and you'll be able to figure it out from a recent post of mine...


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Gimme another hint...........


----------



## RCCola (Mar 11, 2005)

Griffin's own Jeff Treadway.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2005)

Not Treadway. This guy played third...


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Dutch........*

I can't figure it out..........

I'll know it when you tell me.......

Tell me and post another.........


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I can't figure it out..........
> 
> I'll know it when you tell me.......
> 
> Tell me and post another.........


Last hint ('cause this one outta do it). Former Yankee.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

It's not Craig Nettles is it????

It just don't look like him.........


----------



## dutchman (Mar 12, 2005)

Nettles it is. Your turn HT2.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

I would never reconized him as Nettles.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*No. G......*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> I would never reconized him as Nettles.


Me neither..........

That's why it took me so long to say Nettles.........He looks nothin' like him..........Oh well!!!!!!!!  

You post 'em.........

I can't find any without their names on the cards and I don't know how to block the names out.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

who's the guy with the bat?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*No. G........*

Luis Pallonia?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

yep


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Need a little help with this one.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

Was their closer for awhile. Guess I'm about the only guy that hasn't filled that role though.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 12, 2005)

*No. G.......*

What year????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 12, 2005)

95-97


----------



## HT2 (Mar 13, 2005)

*No. G........*

Don't know???????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 13, 2005)

they brought him up from the minors. initials bc


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2005)

Brad Clontz?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 14, 2005)

brad it is. you're up


----------



## dutchman (Mar 14, 2005)

OK, who's this?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

Any ideas?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

He looks familiar but I can't put a name with the pic. what time frame are we talking about?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

No clues???????

Years??????


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

1981 only.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

John Montefusco


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> John Montefusco



Correct. Go ahead...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

Who's This'un


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, HT2, this boy's in "your era." Go ahead. I'll let you have the first crack at this one.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 17, 2005)

*Dutch........*

Man, I can remember that face...........

But, I ought to............

He's "UGLY"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2005)

Try Jose Alvarez.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

I do remember the name but very little that he did........

Pitcher........right??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2005)

pitcher


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 18, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Oh man!!!!!!!!!

That a ways back..........

Postion?????

Year??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 18, 2005)

77-81 pitcher


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2005)

Larry Bradford.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 21, 2005)

yep you're up grab a bat dutch


----------



## dutchman (Mar 21, 2005)

Goat a double for ya. Both these guys were Braves at one time. Name 'em.


----------



## bcrane1982 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ned Yost and ?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2005)

Not Ned.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Dutch......*

Marty Perez on the right????????


----------



## dutchman (Mar 25, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Marty Perez on the right????????



You are correct.  

Now, who's the former catcher on the left? Hint-he was catching gene Garber when the Braves broke Pete Rose's hitting streak.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Dutch.........*

Joe Nolan...........


----------



## dutchman (Mar 26, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Joe Nolan...........



You, sir, are 2 for 2 and you are now up. Post us a good 'un.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Dutch.........*

I can't find any pic like you can.........

Where you finding them????????

I'm tryin' "GOOGLE" buy ain't nothin' worthwhile comin' up..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 27, 2005)

Are You Going To Image When You Google? It's Hit And Miss But Try Typing Say Marty Perez See If There Are Any Of His Pics If Not Try Another. Also You Can Do A Wab Search On Cards And Sometimes Find Some Braves.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*No. G........*

Yeah, I've tried that.........

I'll keep on tryin' though..........


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*How bout this one??????*

Became a Brave later on..........

Pretty easy actually........


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Another one.........*

What ya think?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 27, 2005)

Ht2 You Would Make It Alot Easier On My Ols Eyes If You'd Make The Pics   Larger. When Doing A Google Image Search When You Find The One You Want Click On It The Page Willchange And You'll Be Able To Enlarge The Pic To It's Original Size. The First Is Terry Forester


----------



## HT2 (Mar 27, 2005)

*No. G..........*

I'm learning my friend.........I'm learning!!!!!!    

Yes!!!!!!

The first is Terry Forster..........

I re-did the other.........

Is that a little better???????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 28, 2005)

Matt Sinatro???


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*No. G...........*

YES SIR!!!!!!!!!

That's him...........

Your turn.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

83-85 Who' This?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks kinda like...Len Barker?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Yep!!!!!!!!*

You're right Dutch.........

I too, think it's Len Barker.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

The reason it looks like Barker is because ..it's him


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*No. G............*

_NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

Who's This?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*No. G........*

Bruce Sutter??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

Sutter It Eas I Thought The Young Look Might Foll Ya'll
Post One


----------



## dutchman (Mar 30, 2005)

There ain't nobody playing this game but the three of us, but I'm still loving it. It's doing wonders for my post count!!!


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dutch........*

I like's it too!!!!!!!!!

I just ain't good at finding the pictures like you can........

You keep on postin' 'em..........

I'll keep a guessin'.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 30, 2005)

81-83


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2005)

Brooke Jacobie SP?


----------



## HT2 (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Flash is right!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

I Think He Is Too


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's This?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2005)

Carlos Diaz.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 31, 2005)

Grab A Bat Dutch


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's this from 1977?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Dutch........*

Willie Montanez............


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2005)

You da man!!!

Willie it is.

Go ahead and post one.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Here ya go.........*

What ya think??????


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Well?????????*

Anybody?????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 7, 2005)

what year


----------



## HT2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*No. G........*

2001

Infielder.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 7, 2005)

Quilvio Veras???????????


----------



## HT2 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Nope.........*

Here's another hint..........

Use to play for the Phillies prior to the Braves............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 8, 2005)

i ain't got a clue


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2005)

Rico Brogna?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 8, 2005)

Dutch I Believe You Are Right I Don't Remember What He Looked Like But He Played In Atl. In '01 & Phil. In'00


----------



## COUNTRYHICK (Apr 9, 2005)

whats his name


----------



## dutchman (Apr 9, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Dutch I Believe You Are Right I Don't Remember What He Looked Like But He Played In Atl. In '01 & Phil. In'00


So, should I go ahead or await confirmation from HT2?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 9, 2005)

Heck With Ht2 Post One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 10, 2005)

Who is this guy?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Dutch........*



			
				dutchman said:
			
		

> Rico Brogna?


Sorry ya'll.........

I been in the woods all weekend...............

YES IT IS RICO BROGNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HT2 (Apr 10, 2005)

*No. G.........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Heck With Ht2 Post One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that's not nice............

I'm sorry!!!!!!!!!!!     

I ain't got no puter in the woods.............


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2005)

So, I say again, who's this?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*dutch..........*

B4 My Time..........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2005)

Ya'll need a hint?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Uh............*

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2005)

This guy's son currently manages in the bigs...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 12, 2005)

OH I'VE GOT IT NOW Jack McKeon JR.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> OH I'VE GOT IT NOW Jack McKeon JR.



I hope you're kidding...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 12, 2005)

You Mean That's Not Sr.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dutch..........*

      

American League???????


National League????????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2005)

American League.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

He looks a little like a "Francona"???????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> He looks a little like a "Francona"???????



Tito Francona is correct. Your turn "Superman"...


----------



## HT2 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

Ya know I didn't even know that Terry Francona's dad played ball........

HMMMM?????

Let me see if I can find one.........

Hang tight........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 13, 2005)

*How bout this one?????*

Current Player.......

Infielder........


----------



## HT2 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Anybody??????*

Got a guess?????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 14, 2005)

Wilson Betemit.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

You are just "TOO" GOOD!!!!!!!!!!      

Gimme one.........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2005)

From the late 70's...


----------



## ramblinrack (Apr 15, 2005)

a wild guess here dutch....i think it may be a player with a beautiful swing, who had his career shortened by injury...brian asselstine(sp)?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2005)

Nah, Rack. Not Assellstein. Try again...


----------



## ramblinrack (Apr 16, 2005)

ralph garr?















ok...how bout barry bonnell?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 16, 2005)

Not Barry or Ralph. Try again...


----------



## Sharpshooter (Apr 16, 2005)

rod galbreath


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2005)

Rob Gilbreath is correct. Post one.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Apr 17, 2005)

go ahead if you have more.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Don't it just figure...........*

I ain't on here this weekend and you post one that "I KNEW"!!!!!!!!!!     

_NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2005)

Try this one...


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Tony Tarasco!!!!!!!!

I think.........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm so proud of you...


----------



## HT2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank ya........

Thank ya very much!!!!!!!!!     

How bout this one??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2005)

buzz capra


----------



## HT2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*No. G............*

Yeppers........

That's him............

Gimme one..........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2005)

Who's This?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*No. G.......*

Can't hardly tell........

A former Brave?????


----------



## RCCola (Apr 19, 2005)

Rick Cerone


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2005)

Post One


----------



## HT2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Wow......*

I didn't see Rick Cerone in that pic.........   

That must of been in his younger days.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 19, 2005)

rc you're up


----------



## RCCola (Apr 19, 2005)

No GA - I pass.  You go ahead and post.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

late '80's


----------



## dutchman (Apr 20, 2005)

Ted Simmons.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

That is definitely Teddy Simmons............ 

BTW........

What number did he wear as a "BRAVE"??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

Ted Wore # 23
Post One


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*No. G..........*

Very good..........

I can remember numbers better than names.......


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Easy one.........*

How bout it??????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

i'll hold off for awhile


----------



## RCCola (Apr 20, 2005)

A young Phil Nieko


----------



## HT2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*R C........*

Yes it is.........

I had to really look good to see it was Phil.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 20, 2005)

I didn't see Rick Cerone in that pic.  BUT I DID SEE PHIL


----------



## redlevel (Apr 20, 2005)

Take a look at the homepage for The Bolles School in Jacksonville.

http://www.bolles.org/

Who do you see?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 21, 2005)

redlevel said:
			
		

> Take a look at the homepage for The Bolles School in Jacksonville.
> 
> http://www.bolles.org/
> 
> Who do you see?



I see pictures of three kids, none of whom I recognize. The building looks nice, though...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 21, 2005)

> dutch posted:
> 
> I see pictures of three kids, none of whom I recognize. The building looks nice, though


dutch you've got good eyesight that's what i saw too


----------



## HT2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, me too..........

Wuz we suppose to see somebody special??????


----------



## redlevel (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry, I've been away from the compruter this morning.

I believe the kid on the left side of that picture is Chipper Jones.  I may be wrong, but he graduated from that school.  They still have his picture on their baseball team's page.  I went down there to take a "summer institute" course on teaching AP US Govt while Chipper was with the Macon Braves, and they were very proud of the fact he had gone to school there.  They also had about 5 or 6 kids from the school competing in the Summer Olympics that year, none of whom were from the US.  I believe they were swimmers and track and field folks.

I'm not sure that is Chipper in the picture, but it sure looks like him to me.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, let's get back at it...

Who?


----------



## HT2 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dutch.......*

I know the face, but can't place him........

Hint Please.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 26, 2005)

Jim Pressely?????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2005)

Not Jim Pressley.

Pitcher.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Apr 26, 2005)

mickey mahler


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2005)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> mickey mahler



Not a Mahler.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 26, 2005)

Roric Harrison??????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Roric Harrison??????



Who? No, not Harrison...

This guy had a short career (6 years) and spent parts of 5 seasons with the Braves from 1983 till 1987.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 28, 2005)

Need another hint?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeff Dedmon??????????????????


----------



## dutchman (Apr 28, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Jeff Dedmon??????????????????



You got him.


----------



## HT2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Dutch........*

WOW!!!!!!!!!

You are on it Dutch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 29, 2005)

Alright, NGMM. You're up.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 29, 2005)

Who 'da Man?


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2005)

I'll wait a spell...


----------



## HT2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Dutch........*

No, go ahead.......

I got no clue........


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2005)

Well, I'm not too sure now. But my guess will be Oddibe McDowell.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 30, 2005)

No This Guy Played A Big Part In '95


----------



## HT2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*No. G........*

He looks familiar.........

But I can't place a name with his face.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Mvp Nlcs '95


----------



## HT2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Got It!!!!!!!*

I think.......

Mike Devereaux??????????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Can You Say It Backwards.. Your Right And Up To Bat!


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*How bout this one?????*

I'm sure No. G. or Dutch will get it right away.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

Hey Dude Like I Think I'll Hold Off Man.


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*No. G........*

O.K.......

But I don't think anybody will get it.............


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

Ok Man Like Lew Burdette Man


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*No. G........*

YEP!!!!!!!!

Is there anybody that you don't know?????


----------



## dutchman (May 1, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> YEP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is there anybody that you don't know?????



I'm surprised that you knew Lew Burdette, HT2. You're always saying that NGMM and I post pictures of guys who were before your time...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> YEP!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is there anybody that you don't know?????


that jones guy dutch put on one time.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

EASY ONE


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*No. G...........*

Mike Lum...........

THE "HAWAIIAN PUNCH"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

You're Up Dude


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*Easy one for you..........*

Here ya go......


----------



## dutchman (May 1, 2005)

I'll wait my turn...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 1, 2005)

What Dutch Said


----------



## HT2 (May 2, 2005)

*No. G./ Dutch........*

Ain't nobody else gonna guess..........

Ya'll might as well go ahead.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 2, 2005)

Rico Carty
Post Another Ht2


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Rico Carty
> Post Another Ht2



Rico Carty is right. I agree. Post another one, HT2.


----------



## HT2 (May 2, 2005)

*Here ya go..........*

Former Brave...........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 2, 2005)

Lets let rack or someone guess if not I will Tuesday


----------



## HT2 (May 4, 2005)

*No. G.........*

I guess nobody wants to guess, or they are like me most of the time..........They don't know........    

Gord Head.........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 4, 2005)

Tyler Houston


----------



## HT2 (May 4, 2005)

*No. G.........*

YOU ARE GOOD!!!!!!!!!

Remember him being the #1 pick by the Braves.........

Man, he just never worked out for us........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 4, 2005)

he was better than brad komminsk


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 4, 2005)

who's this?


----------



## HT2 (May 8, 2005)

*No. G..........*

I remember the face.........

But of course I can't remember the name...........    

How bout a hint?????


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 10, 2005)

he was one of the most highly touted rookies the braves ever had. and boy was he a dud!


----------



## redlevel (May 10, 2005)

Komminsk?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 10, 2005)

yep that was ol' brad komminsk
post one


----------



## redlevel (May 11, 2005)

One of y'all go ahead.


----------



## HT2 (May 11, 2005)

*Here's another easy one..........*

Can't forget this "mugshot"...........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 11, 2005)

I'll Let Somebody Else Get This One.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2005)

I'll wait a spell, too.

In the meantime, go to the nicknames thread and tell me who Doodles is!!!


----------



## HT2 (May 12, 2005)

*Dutch/No. G.........*

Ya'll go ahead.........

I know it's an easy one, but it's all I could come up with........


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2005)

Zane Smith.


----------



## HT2 (May 16, 2005)

*Dutch........*

Yep, told you it was an easy one..........

I guess You, Me and No. G. are the only one's that like this game.......  

You're up........


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2005)

Try this one...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

How 'bout a hint from yankeville


----------



## Duff (Jun 8, 2005)

I wish this former Brave was the entire 2005 bullpen


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Man I may kick myself but I don't reconize him.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2005)

He was a real hero in '91...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Caberra(sp)


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Caberra(sp)



That's him.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Duff threw me with the bullpen remark.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 8, 2005)

Easy one whos this?


----------



## clarkesville snit (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks like Al Pena


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 9, 2005)

You got it Snit. Now post one.


----------



## clarkesville snit (Jun 9, 2005)

All my pics & bb cards still boxed up waiting for my builder to finish my house; and of course now the monsoon season has set in!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Go to google iomages amd type in a player's name. We get alot that way.Or search baseball cards.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 20, 2005)

Snit, do you aim to post us a picture this year or will it be next?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 20, 2005)

I haven't noticed Snit on here lately.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's one that I don't believe we've had on here yet...


----------



## HT2 (Jun 21, 2005)

*No. G..........*

Larry Dewberry?????


----------



## dutchman (Jun 22, 2005)

I ain't NGMM, but, no. Not Larry Dewberry.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Dutch..........*

How bout..........

Felix Casavona???????


----------



## dutchman (Jun 22, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> How bout..........
> 
> Felix Casavona???????



No sir. You're not even close to serious, are you??? You are just funning, right?


----------



## HT2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Dutch..........*


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 22, 2005)

I ain't got a clue.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2005)

Left hander. I believe he joined the Braves in 1967. I also recall seeing him pitch against Sandy Kofax in what turned out to Kofax's last game in Atlanta.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 23, 2005)

George Stone ??


----------



## dutchman (Jun 23, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> George Stone ??



Nope...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2005)

Hint: not McClain...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Denny Lemaster ??


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2005)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Denny Lemaster ??



That's him. You're up, NGMM.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 27, 2005)

I never heard of him..........


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I never heard of him..........



And you call yourself a Braves fan.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Early days of the Braves. Who is he?


----------



## HT2 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dutch.......*



			
				dutchman said:
			
		

> And you call yourself a Braves fan.


I am!!!!!!!!!

I guess I'm just a big "dummy" compared to you and Dale.........

That last pic, looks like it was painted instead of snapped from a camera.......


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok Tim here's one of the same guy that wasn't painted. 
He was a pretty good infielder.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dale, Dale, Dale!!!!!!!!!*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Ok Tim here's one of the same guy that wasn't painted.
> He was a pretty good infielder.



I know a lot of the players from "MY" generation..........

Witht these old dudes, I ain't got no clue!!!!!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

1968


----------



## HT2 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Dale......*

No clue.......


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Eddie Mathews?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope


----------



## dutchman (Jun 27, 2005)

I got it, but I will wait to answer until after you answer the nickname question...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2005)

Deron Johnson.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 28, 2005)

Dutch you're up to bat, try to get one from Tim's 'generation'


----------



## HT2 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Dutch.........*



			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Dutch you're up to bat, try to get one from Tim's 'generation'



Yeah, please do........

I ain't never heard of Deron Johnson.........


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2006)

Who's this?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's let others get involved.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 24, 2006)

Is that Ralph Garr?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

DSGB said:
			
		

> Is that Ralph Garr?



You want to give him the bad news, NGMM, or should I?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2006)

Maybe rey or somebody tonite will get involved.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

No, I mean would you like to answer DSGB's guess? He guessed Ralph Garr.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2006)

Not Garr.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 24, 2006)

Mack Jones


----------



## dutchman (Jan 24, 2006)

walukabuck said:
			
		

> Mack Jones



Mack Jones it is walukabuck. Post us one.


----------

